# So, how much do you charge?



## seductressdolce (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm asking purely for research purposes, but in a freelance area of work, how much would you charge per shoot?

Do you charge per hour, per project, per model, or per day? 

How much, if any, do you charge for a Kit Fee?

Do you charge for travel expenses if the shoot is out of your local area, if so, how much?

All responses are appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## amoona (Feb 26, 2008)

It really varies. I don't do shoots really anymore because there's not much money in it where I live. Here you make your money on brides! The way I charge for that also varies.

Until you get a feel for what your area charges charge what you feel your worth. Certainly don't undercharge, I see a lot of people who do this when they start out. I did that when I started out.

I get the brides who aren't willing to pay more then $100 for their bridal make-up. That's not worth it to me so I don't do the job.

Find out all the information about each shoot before you start naming off prices. Then look at the big picture and determine the price. Also I've never charged a kit fee.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2008)

my area makes money on brides/bridesmaids too.  everyone at my counter charges the same.  the majority of our freelance work comes from our customers that can't/don't make appts at the counter.

for brides we charge $125.  this includes lip products that we buy for them to keep.  bridesmaids are $75.  this does not include any products.  lashes are extra for both.  if the bride is wanting us to stay after the makeup is completed to touch up we charge extra for that.  we don't charge a kit fee because we use our own personal products/brushes, and that is included in the price we charge.

your best bet is to ask freelancers and makeup artists in your area what they charge.  take into account how much product will be used (such as theatre makeup (more product) vs. bridal (less product)), how long you will be there, location & gas prices, etc.


----------



## mistella (Feb 27, 2008)

It depends on where you live..
There is no such thing as a kit fee in the print world of makeup, only FILM. If you put in the price of makeup used, just round it in into your day rate, not a separate "kit fee". Professionally, you just charge a half-day rate & a day rate. hope this helps


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 12, 2008)

*How much do you charge?*

I got an offer to do wedding makeup for the whole bridal party of 10 ppl including the bride. Only thing is i have no idea what to charge. I dont know if I should charge a lot or even what is a lot. SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE!!!! I would be doing it in a house, I just started freelancing and dont have an extensive collection of foundation. And whats the best foundation for taking pics? I know anything spf will give a white face and I cant have that.  Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: How much do you charge?*

It depends on your area and you as an artist but I see you are from NJ.  Me and some of my artist friends in the NJ/PA area discovered we pretty much all charge around same thing....

$150 for the bride
$75 for the mother of the bride
$75 maid of honor
$50 all rest of bridal party 
$15 for lashes etc.
$100 for Updos
$100 per hour to stick around and touch up

close to or maybe slightly less than what they would be charged if they were to go to a salon, that's how i based my quote so that if i decided to charge less i wasn't getting jipped either.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: How much do you charge?*

i'm not an artist (yet) but several of my cousin have gotten married lately and that about what they were all charged, we all live in nj too, i'm not sure what foundation was use i think studio tech


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: How much do you charge?*

I live in Washington State and when I do weddings I charge $100 for the bride and $50 for each additional person.  The bride also will get a a pre-wedding consulation.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: How much do you charge?*

i'm in the midwest, and all of us at my counter charge:

$125 for bride
$75 for each bridesmaid/mother/anyone else.
$125 per hour to stick around to touch up
lashes are extra (only the amount of the lashes, no charge to apply them).

what you heard about spf foundations photographing white is incorrect.  with mac foundations, the only one that does that is studio fix, and that one doesn't have spf.  almost all the others have spf, and none of them turn white is pics.


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: How much do you charge?*

well, i'm all the way out in hawaii, but...

$75 for brides (w/comp consultation)
$50 for all others
but i do MU only, no hair

i charge an extra 10 per person for lashes. and i'm just starting to get into airbrush and i'm thinking of doing an extra charge for that as well.

some artists out here i know tack on a discount for larger parties. but i'm a one-man-show (no assistants/partners), so i can't afford that!


----------



## simplyeloquence (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: How much do you charge?*

i live in nj and i charge:

60 for trial
150+ for bride  if i attend the wedding and have to do touch-ups, i usually include a "free" gift to her such as lipstick or eyeliner (its easier when you dont have to keep sanitizing it)
75 per additional adult
35 for children such as flower girls
and eyelashes are usually included into the price liek another "free" gift unless she wants like minx ones which cost *a lot* more.
if they want airbrush i charge 200 and if they want airbrush body bronzer i charge 100

it all depends on where you are fortunately people around here will pay extra lol


----------



## spencerkaitlin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm curious about this too, I know money is made on brides but that isn't what I'm wanting to do right now. I've been trying to figure out what common day rates for photoshoots are for awhile now, can't seem to get an answer out of anyone.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: How much do you charge?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i'm in the midwest, and all of us at my counter charge:

$125 for bride
$75 for each bridesmaid/mother/anyone else.
$125 per hour to stick around to touch up
lashes are extra (only the amount of the lashes, no charge to apply them).

what you heard about spf foundations photographing white is incorrect. with mac foundations, the only one that does that is studio fix, and that one doesn't have spf. almost all the others have spf, and none of them turn white is pics._

 
studiofix does have spf!

When I finish my course and start freelancing, my teacher told us to charge around $80-$100 for bride
$60 for mother of the bride
$50 for the rest of the bridal party

at first, as we'd all be starting out
charge extra for lashes
don't charge anything for flower girls... as you wouldn't use much product.. i.e you'd just use a bit of gloss and shimmer to not make them feel left out


----------



## baybehbekah (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: How much do you charge?*

i really base mine off the brides situation. i try to relate to their budget, i've been a bride and i get it. 

i generally charge,
$125 for the bride, which includes travel time, lashes, and most any other product they want. 
$75 for anyone else that wants the service. 
i do the kiddo's for free because i find that really all they want is like lipgloss and mascara and the mother of the bride always feels so special that i did that, that i've gotten crazy tips before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what ever works! 


remember to take pictures of your work! each way to create a portfolio! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





as far as foundation i like to use Laura Meicier because she has no spf and her colors are very true to skin. but for darker shades i use mac select.

have fun!


----------



## little_angel (Apr 19, 2008)

on location local weddings:
$125/bride (includes trial run)
$75 each additional face

travel varies depending on where they are. generally i charge about $25 for every hour i have to drive, there and back.

for photoshoots, i'll do one look on location for $60 because i can usually get in and out within an hour. then, it's $50 an hour for me to stick around for additional touch ups or look changes.

my day rate is $500 and half is $300. it's rare to find day/half day jobs here in alaska though.

edit- i only have ever charged a 'kit fee' if it's a photographer i haven't worked with before, and it's a TFCD shoot. Once I see if they're going to produce high quality images I can use in my book, I don't charge that again, because I know I'm getting something out of it.


----------



## lara (Apr 19, 2008)

My client base is strictly professional, I don't do weddings or special occasional make-up outside of my make-up retail job. I work on tv commercials, infomercials, spots and location work, so I'm a technical make-up artist rather than a straight 'beauty' artist.

Half day (4 hrs) AU$550
Day (8 hrs) AU$900

Although this will probably go up soon, I need to make a bigger profit on some of the more labour intensive tv commercial jobs. I also have a sliding scale rate for jobs that run over four or more consecutive days, but that's something that's negotiated on a case-by-case basis.

My travel rate depends on how far it is. If it's something that I can just catch a taxi then I don't charge anything because my rates cover it. Flights, accommodation, special allowances/fees for moving hazardous materials by air etc etc etc are all paid for by the hiring agency or directly by the client. Those are fairly standard conditions for MAs of my type in Australia. I'm a little cheaper than a lot of commercial artists; my very inflexible 'real' job means that I can't just pack up and work on a job with super short notice. Because I need to be booked out with longer notice, I needed to drop my rates slightly.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: How much do you charge?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I got an offer to do wedding makeup for the whole bridal party of 10 ppl including the bride. Only thing is i have no idea what to charge. I dont know if I should charge a lot or even what is a lot. SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE!!!! I would be doing it in a house, I just started freelancing and dont have an extensive collection of foundation. And whats the best foundation for taking pics? I know anything spf will give a white face and I cant have that.  Any help is appreciated!!!_

 
10 people?? Girl, seriously, you better get some help if you don't have any experience doing wedding makeup. There are alot of things you have to consider, like time!! That is number one! Folks like to be late. Whew! Girl!! If you have any question, pm me.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 20, 2008)

I wanna be like Lara!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I only charge a 'kit fee' with new models and photographers that I haven't worked with before.


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 20, 2008)

im really surprised at the price differences.. here in my country makeup artists charge A LOT! for my uncle's wedding the MA had us pay $800 for me, my sis and my mom.. usually for the bride alone it could cost way up to $900 because its considered 'special' makeup (lashes + glitter, etc..)


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: How much do you charge?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_ohmygosh* 

 
_studiofix does have spf!_

 
no it doesn't.  studio fix fluid does, but not studio fix.


----------



## studiosila (Oct 16, 2008)

Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Pakistan- its great to be a makeup artist for weddings there!!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_im really surprised at the price differences.. here in my country makeup artists charge A LOT! for my uncle's wedding the MA had us pay $800 for me, my sis and my mom.. usually for the bride alone it could cost way up to $900 because its considered 'special' makeup (lashes + glitter, etc..)_

 
I wanna work where you live!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't do very much photo shoot work. Out of curiosity, what are your kit fees like?


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, bridal work here is not at all worth it (in comparison to what you all can seem to get away with charging). Where I live in New Zealand you will not find a bride who is willing to pay more than NZ$100 (US$60) for just a make up alone. Most won't go any higher than NZ$80 for the bride, $60 for bridesmaid/mother of the bride or groom. We're expected to be hair dressers as well (most of us can at least do simple hair ups etc) and you will not get more than NZ$120 for make up and hair for the bride.

Standard rates for film or photography is $350 full day (8 hours), $250 half day (four hours). Otherwise it's anywhere from $35-$75 an hour depending on experience with $100 call out fee. In the bigger cities here you can get away with charging a bit more, but not by much.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 24, 2008)

My friend brooke asked me to do her makeup for her wedding and told me that she would pay me-- It will be my first time doing makeup and im going to set up a consultation for her (hopefully by then i will have a lot of work in my portfolio so she can kinda "chose" a look)... Im not sure what to charge her though- shes my firend and with it being my first time Im thinking maybe $75? I dont think Ill be doing any of the rest of the party but I'm thinking $25 extra for each bridesmaid.. free for the kids, and $40 for the Mother of the Bride.....

I live in a really small town and Im not sure how much money brooke is planning to spend on her wedding-- plus shes my friend.. blah.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

^ I do freelancing on friends. I charge them the same as I would anyone else. They call and make an appointment, we consult over the phone, I name the price.
The only exception is if we are planning a day to hang out and we choose together to do makeup as a fun thing, obviously then we are exercising the friend relationship and I don't mind playing with the makeups for free. I would charge her the same as you could any other bride, based on your skills and your expectation to complete what is asked of you. I haven't done weddings but I'm sure its not the easiest thing (you're doing multiple people in most likely a short amount of time), so don't under charge - you will be using a lot of product, keep that in mind. Research other MUA's in your area and see what they are charging as a going rate, that will be a good indicator of how much you should be charging. Also, keep yourself brushed up on the proper ways to sanitize products between clients. Good look!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm revisting some of these old threads, and I can't believe how the economy has changed.

When I was at home in Los Angeles in 2003-2005 I charged clients $150-200 each for just makeup for weddings. It was no big deal and on top of that they would usually tip $40-60. Even when I was living in Las Vegas the first time (2005) I would still charge $100 per person.

What a HUGE difference now! This place is dying economy wise. No one even wants to pay $60 for a wedding makeup! To drive to a stranger's hotel room and deal with the horrendous traffic on the Strip, offer free lipstick and lashes...they want it for pennies. I guess because there are a lot of cosmetology students or people fresh out of the academy who will charge peanuts for an amateur job, no one is willing to spend any money anymore. I know people don't have as much money to spend, but you do get what you pay for when it comes to beauty IMO.

Print work is kinda non-existent here. The models are more convention-type models who wear bikinis, it's soo hard to find high fashion types. The "photographers" are ermm usually men who just pick up a camera to take pics of girls nude or in bikinis.

It's gonna be nice to go back home


----------



## LC (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

 					 						Originally Posted by *seductressdolce* 


_ 						I'm asking purely for research purposes, but in a freelance area of work, how much would you charge per shoot?

						Do you charge per hour, per project, per model, or per day?

						How much, if any, do you charge for a Kit Fee?

						Do you charge for travel expenses if the shoot is out of your local area, if so, how much?

						All responses are appreciated.

						Thank you._

 
  	Hey. I've been doing makeup professionally for about 5 years now.

	for photoshoots I charge $100/hour, 350/half day, or 600/full day
	if it's a TF shoot, which is rare, then my kit fee is 35

	for weddings I charge 180 for the bride, and 80 per bridesmaids. The bride is higher because hers will come with a trial

	I charge 50 cents per mile if the location of the shoot or wedding is greater than 50 miles from where I live

	hope this helps


----------



## ag92 (Apr 30, 2011)

does anyone have a good referral for a bridal party on Southern California?


----------



## kkephart87 (Apr 16, 2012)

studio fix fluid does have spf... studio fix powder does not, but it does have titanium dioxide in it which will reflect a camera flash. use mineralize skinfinish natural for an amazing finish


----------



## paparazziboy (Apr 17, 2012)

seductressdolce said:


> Thank you.


----------



## chihullomac (May 9, 2012)

WoW....


----------



## boujoischic (Apr 11, 2013)

Im in Maryland makeup artist in my area seem so secretive about rates none are posted on their websites so I will have to call around.


----------



## missmeghan (Apr 11, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Im in Maryland makeup artist in my area seem so secretive about rates none are posted on their websites so I will have to call around.


 Probably so that you can't compare rates to be able to charge less than them and "steal" business. That or because they're more flexible with rates and will negotiate.


----------



## boujoischic (Apr 16, 2013)

I am located in Maryland and I finally found some rates of other local artist. It has been suggested to start a little lower in price if you are inexperienced which I am I took this and my kit into consideration in regard to my pricing. My kit is complete and I use quality makeup M.A.C, Urban Decay, Graftobian HD Cream foundation, Ben Nye powders correctors and concealers, I do use drugstore mascara some lipsticks and liners. 

  	I am thinking for event makeup prom/night out etc $50/$55 with lashes
  	For weddings $150 for the bride that includes a trail , her lip color  and blotting paper as a gift
  	Bridesmaids $60 per person considering possible 10% Off offer for 4 or more (I've seen a disc for 4 or more offered by several artist)

  	Would my prices be considered gauging? 
  	I've been sharing some of my work that I've done on family and friends and I have gotten inquiries one was for a wedding in November. The bride wanted makeup for herself and 4 bridesmaids I quoted her my price and she acted like it was outrageous. I also had an inquiry for prom who also acted as though my pricing was outrageous. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here if anything? I would really appreciate any tips or suggestions.


----------



## missmeghan (Apr 16, 2013)

That sounds reasonable to me... Some people are just really cheap.  Of course it also depends on your area..... But around here that's pretty typical.


----------



## boujoischic (Apr 16, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> Of course it also depends on your area..... But around here that's pretty typical.


  	Thank you for your response. I settled on my pricing after doing research on several reputable artist in my area. I thought it was reasonable as well I guess I will just stick to my guns and wait for a customer that understands I'm providing a quality service not cut rate. My bride may be relenting she is agreeing to a trail I'm charging for the trail of course that amount will go toward her service if she decides to move forward.


----------

